# Pee n poop on walks



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

My 16week gsd won't per or poop on walks, I think I may have scolded him too much when I was house training him. He holds it in until we get back home to the one spot that he has learn to use. How can I get him to pee n poop on walks?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome

I don't see this as a bad thing actually. Some people post the opposite, the dog will only "go" on walks...not fun.

Before you take him on walks take him to his spot and give him the opportunity to go, when he does "good boy". Usually after exercise a lot of dogs will have to pee or poop. After the walk take him back to his spot again.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

It's not a bad thing at all, I'm not sure how to train them to go somewhere else, I've tried without success. My dogs go on a daily visit to my parents house which is a block away... they will NOT go in their yard, they wait until we go back home. They also do it when we are at the neighbors, they cry at the fence (we have a fenced in backyard that butts up to the neighbors yard) and we have to walk them around to our yard for them to go. Our neighbors tell us our dogs are too polite LOL


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

It took our Stella a long time before she would do her business anywhere but in her back yard. I have no idea why but eventually she started doing it on her walks as well, but only in 1 special place, a playground, yes a playground,... so we always clean up on our walkies !!


----------



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

Ok will give it a try tnx all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

We had exactly the same problem with Dex up until this memorial weekend. He would hold his pee and poop all day while at work with me. My trainer suggested doing a whole day outing and finally, he peed at the trails. We were so excited we made a big deal out of it. No poop yet though lol

Just to ease your mind we never scolded Dexter when he was potty training because he just followed my other dogs but yet he still only peed at home. while my other dogs pee all the time on walks.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Black&Red said:


> My 16 week gsd won't per or poop on walks, I think I may have scolded him too much when I was house training him.


Scolding a puppy for pooping and peeing can definitely have some fallout, as you've discovered, which is why it's a very bad idea and not an effective method of housebreaking. YOU know you're scolding him for WHERE he's doing his business, but how does HE know that? For all he knows, it's the very act of pooping and peeing that's bad, not doing it inside vs outside, so you can end up creating a reluctance to do it in your presence.

Are you praising him enthusiastically and giving him a treat every single time he does it outdoors where he's supposed to? If not, start doing that. You want him to get comfortable with the idea that it's okay to do his business near you, and hopefully he'll get comfortable with the idea of doing it when he's on leash on walks too.


----------



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

Will definitely give more praises now n yes it does make me feel better that other dogs are alike even when they wasn't scolded. Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

Ok so he poop this morning on walk. I fed him a late night snack n let him slept through the morning, then I fed him his breakfast n took him for a walk. I guess it was too much for his bladder. If ne one has the same problem u guys can give this a try.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## johnhoward (May 30, 2013)

Your dog is smart! How can this turn out to be a bad thing? People are so desperate to get their dogs trained to pee and poop where they are meant to do it all! and you have such an obedient dog thats bravo! I tried my best in getting my Snoopy toilet trained but it has never done any good. He still poops on the walkways and I go pick it all up with the automatic pooper scooper tool! Just be cool about it coz your dog, in all his elegance is a gem!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

johnhoward said:


> Your dog is smart! *How can this turn out to be a bad thing?* *People are so desperate to get their dogs trained to pee and poop where they are meant to do it all*! and you have such an obedient dog thats bravo! I tried my best in getting my Snoopy toilet trained but it has never done any good. He still poops on the walkways and I go pick it all up with the automatic pooper scooper tool! Just be cool about it coz your dog, in all his elegance is a gem!


Well, try driving across four states, including through the desert, with a dog who only wants to pee and poop on grass. She _finally_ got desperate enough to go on the bare ground, but she sure wasn't happy about it.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> We had exactly the same problem with Dex up until this memorial weekend. He would hold his pee and poop all day while at work with me. My trainer suggested doing a whole day outing and finally, he peed at the trails. We were so excited we made a big deal out of it. No poop yet though lol
> 
> Just to ease your mind we never scolded Dexter when he was potty training because he just followed my other dogs but yet he still only peed at home. while my other dogs pee all the time on walks.


Update: Yesterday at our Wednesday dog pack meeting at the Rose bowl Dex pooped right in the middle of the trail. I tried to pull him over the minute I saw him going in for the squat, but I guess he was holding it so long, his butt hit the floor and wouldnt budge. About 25 joggers had to work their way around him and I was to embarrassed to yell good boy, good poop! lol Yep be careful what you ask for :blush: Im still proud of him though and i snuck him a treat while the daughter cleaned it up.


----------



## Mozzi_pup (May 18, 2013)

My 14 week old gsd puppy also doesn't pee or poop on walks...hes even run back to the house for the last little bit of his walk just to get back to our yard to pee. I never yelled at him while training because he never peed or pooped in the house!! I praise him when he goes outside, and hopefully he wont hold it so much but I guess its pretty common 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

